# Background Investigations?



## DUKE1005 (Feb 25, 2003)

I applied to a department in NH and they are currently doing a background check on me. This is the furthest I have gotten with a department and was somewhat suprised at all the people they are calling, i.e. sisters, parents, ex-girlfriends, etc. Is this normal for a municipal department? I've heard that this is what they do for F.B.I. checks but municipal? Any feedback would be helpful! :huh:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This is completely normal. When I underwent the background for the MSP they crawled up my ass with a microscope. They got all my high school records and asked me about 9th grade disciplinary actions (13years prior at the time of my check!). They interviewed my neighbors, friends, co-workers, former bosses, etc. They checked my military records; basically everything. So don't be surprised at their level of thoroughness. Good luck to you.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Just be glad you don't have a gov job with classified info etc. We get visitors inquiring about our neighbor once in a while seeing if we can hear him and his wife fighting or if they go on a lot of vacations of if we see him drunk etc :shock:


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh yeah it's normal... 
When I got on the Muni's the guy that did my background went as far as to follow me one night out on the town. 
Take my advice Don't dance on any tables even if it is your birthday... \/ 
I still have to listen to that one LOL...


----------

